# Look whats new....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10117

:wave:

Johnny


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like a giant fried egg!!! :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I must admit when johnny showed me these on friday i thought he was trying to offload some deformed pc pads on me :lol:

They are very soft!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

As safe to use as a mitt?


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

andyollie said:


> As safe to use as a mitt?


Thats the killer question. :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

They look pretty good.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Capital M required - "....we have found with the Shmitt is that being..."


----------

